# Archery League



## CamoWhaler (Jul 13, 2006)

Is anybody here on an archery league? I was up at the Gander Mtn. yesterday shooting a little bit and saw that they had a sign up sheet to be on a league and was thinking that it might be fun. But not really looking to compete with target shooters just yet, is there any leagues with a hunter division or class?


----------



## Jonboat (Aug 16, 2005)

My daughter and I have shot several times with the Gander Moutian league on 290. The people on the league are some of the nicest and most helpful you'll ever meet. Things can get real serious until after the Las Vegas shoot. Don't worry you will be shooting with a handicapped .


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

I don't think this is a league, per se, but it is a club. http://www.saltgrass.org/ A friend of mine and I were mountain biking several years back in Jack Brooks Park and saw this club. Looked pretty cool to me and my buddy, but neither of us has joined. Didn't have the time then, don't have the time now either. I wish there was one a little closer to me.


----------



## CamoWhaler (Jul 13, 2006)

thanks for the info.
Not looking for anything real serious just some time to shoot and a little extra practice. Going to go up there and shoot tonight after work and get some more info on it. 

Silverspool thanks for the link but that one is to far from the house for me....at least at Gander i can swing by after work and shoot a littel bit on the way home


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Jonboat said:


> My daughter and I have shot several times with the Gander Moutian league on 290. The people on the league are some of the nicest and most helpful you'll ever meet. Things can get real serious until after the Las Vegas shoot. Don't worry you will be shooting with a handicapped .


Very true. That is a great group of guys that shoot up there. Always very helpful, especially to new archers. Not to mention, several of them are literally "world class" shooters.


----------



## TopWaterPlugger (Dec 14, 2004)

Santa Fe Archery has league every Tuesday and Thursday at 7. Its very laid back and a great way to practice not to mention the fun you would have. I don't know what your location is but if you are in that area, go and check it out.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Jonboat said:


> My daughter and I have shot several times with the Gander Moutian league on 290. The people on the league are some of the nicest and most helpful you'll ever meet.


yep if it wasn't for these guys at gm and txpalerider i would be so lost when it comes to shooting a bow.....i still need alot of practice lol


----------



## BillyG (Oct 19, 2004)

when does the 290 gander mtn league meet? Are kids always there?


----------



## CamoWhaler (Jul 13, 2006)

BARBQ said:


> when does the 290 gander mtn league meet? Are kids always there?


Not real sure. I think that right now there is just a sign up sheet in the range and think that they are going to be meeting on tuesdays. I was going to go up there this last tuesday but could not cause of a last min softball practice that my daughter had. But I am going to go up there tonight around 7:00 or so and shoot and see if i can get more info and sign up


----------



## Jonboat (Aug 16, 2005)

There are a few kids that do shoot with the Gander Mountian league, If you draw to compete with one you need to have your big boy pants on .


----------



## CamoWhaler (Jul 13, 2006)

Jonboat said:


> There are a few kids that do shoot with the Gander Mountian league, If you draw to compete with one you need to have your big boy pants on .


LOL, I have already heard about a few and one particular little girl that is 11 i think that consistantly shoots 300's with 50+ X's........
little one has got some serious game and skill


----------

